# SP2022 magazine??



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Purchased a couple of extra magazines at CDNN for my SP2022 9mm. Well, they came the other day. Noticed that they were labeled for 357sig/40S&W. Was my fault, because I did not pay attention to the ads. Thought about sending them back. But I could not find any difference by comparing them to the original 9mm mag that came with the gun except the label saying the 357sig instead of 9mm. 

I tried to load some 9mm in them, the 10 round 357sig mag actually held 12 rounds of 9mm. No problem inserting the loaded mag into the gun, was able to rack the slide and got all 12 rounds of 9mm out flawlessly. I'll give them a chance at the range tomorrow. If they performed well, I may just keep them.

What's really difference between these 2 caliber magazines? Thanks. 
--
James


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

The opening at the top of the mag is going to be of different dimension and the follower as well.

When you fire, you may find live rounds getting ejected with the spent casings.


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

VAMarine said:


> The opening at the top of the mag is going to be of different dimension and the follower as well.
> 
> When you fire, you may find live rounds getting ejected with the spent casings.


Yep, the circumference of the 40 S&W and the 357 Sig is larger than the 9mm, so the opening at the top of the mag will be a little wider. I would be surprised if you do not have issues trying to use 9mm in these mags.


----------



## chieninhouston (Aug 12, 2011)

Went to the range today. Shot 100 rounds through the 2022 using those 2 magazines. No problems at all. So, I'll keep them. Not worth sending them back at the price I paid for them anyway. Thank you. 
---
James


----------



## Rockhound (Sep 28, 2011)

I am surprised and impressed. Good for you.


----------



## TGS2 (May 6, 2006)

I would recommend you dedicate them for range only.


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

Range only is sound advice......


----------



## She_ran (May 6, 2012)

I to purchased an extra mag and didn't' pay attention to the caliber. It won't mess up the gun by using it will it?


----------



## chessail77 (Mar 15, 2011)

If it is a magazine designed for that model pistol it will not damage it but you may have a few malfunctions if it is of a different caliber....JJ


----------

